# Lost B&W cat, Bexleyheath/Barnehurst



## bennyandhilda (Apr 5, 2013)

Our beloved family pet, Barney, went missing on the evening of 4th April 2013 from Lyndhurst Road, Bexleyheath, Kent. It's not like him to stay out for more than a few hours. We have recently moved to the area and he may have lost his way home. He is a large, black and white neutered male cat who can be slightly shy of strangers. He has been microchipped. 
If you have any information, please call us on 07919 493616. We miss him terribly.


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that!!

Maybe read this? It will give you some tips to ensure he comes home safe and sound! Hang in there!!

http://www.petforums.co.uk/lost-found-cats/26339-advice-looking-your-lost-missing-cat.html


----------



## bennyandhilda (Apr 5, 2013)

I am pleased to say that Barney has finally returned home, very hungry, but otherwise fine. thanks Shiny for your info!


----------

